

Ask HN: Free for startups, but larger companies pay: where to draw the line? - nathanh

I'm creating a service that I want to give to startups for free/cheap, but that I want to charge larger companies for. What is a simple way to make the distinction?<p>Ex: companies with &#60;10 people, companies with &#60;$500k revenue
======
pedalpete
For private companies, I suspect you may have an issue dealing with pricing
your product based on their revenue.

If your product is something that multiple employees use, then it is easier to
make the definition based on the number of people.

You didn't really give us much to go on. Take a look at how companies like
37Signals (basecamphq.com), or freshbooks.com seperate their offerings.

Hopefully for you, there is a model which is either # of people using your
service, or some other metric you can charge by.

For instance, if only 3 people in a small company would use your product, but
only 4 people in a large company would use it, then you can't really price
based on # of people in the company (or else, how would you know when the
company has grown to the new pricing).

